# Can an HR10-250 be used as an OTA without activation....



## jksellman (Mar 23, 2007)

I have 2 HR20's in my system and I would like to hook up my old HR10-250. Will it work as an OTA HD TIVO without activating it through DTV?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I believe for the DVR to function it needs the guide data from D* therefor a actication is required.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It will work as an OTA tuner, sort of .... You'll only have the 30-minute buffer. You cannot schedule recordings because no Guide Data will be available.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> It will work as an OTA tuner, sort of .... You'll only have the 30-minute buffer. You cannot schedule recordings because no Guide Data will be available.


.....Guide data available when you hookup a satellite input. No Activation necessary, and DVR functions work for all previously recorded shows and for DLB up to 30 min. However, nothing new can be recorded.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

So if I have an HR10-250 and I just hook up a satellite cable to it will it automatically detect it and allow you to view your previously archived recordings on it???

Or do I have to Reset the DVR???


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

richierich said:


> So if I have an HR10-250 and I just hook up a satellite cable to it will it automatically detect it and allow you to view your previously archived recordings on it???
> 
> Or do I have to Reset the DVR???


You shouldn't need any satellite connection to simply view previously recorded stuff. Unless you're planning to activate it on your DirecTV account, you probably don't want to connect a satellite cable.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> You shouldn't need any satellite connection to simply view previously recorded stuff. Unless you're planning to activate it on your DirecTV account, you probably don't want to connect a satellite cable.


So long as you don't mind the "searching for satelite signal" message on the screen the whole time you are watching an archived program...

anybody know how to clear that message?


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

BAHitman said:


> So long as you don't mind the "searching for satelite signal" message on the screen the whole time you are watching an archived program...
> 
> anybody know how to clear that message?


It only shows up for the first 5 minutes on my units and then shuts off automatically.

Once you play another program it comes on for 5 minutes and shuts off...etc....etc.


----------

